# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  > Маршрутизаторы (routers), модемы xDSL  >  Достаточно ли firewall'a роутера?

## MavRus

Добрый день!

 Подскажите, если у меня интернет раздается через роутер со встроенным firewall'ом, то имеет ли смысл устанавливать еще и програмный firewall на компьютер?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## AndreyKa

Если вы хотите знать, какая программа куда и сколько передает информации.
Создавать правила, что можно делать программам, а что нельзя.
Контролировать модули программ и т.д., то смысл есть.

----------

